# Old lock and dam



## garypen (Oct 9, 2007)

Maybe someone can tell me where the old lock and dam is, between Portsmouth and meldahl. Thanks all, gary


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

There was one at Chilo Ohio, about one mile upstream from Meldahl. There is a Clermont County Park there now, with a boat ramp. The lock building is still there, however, the lock and dam can no longer be seen. There is another one on the Kentucky side, about one mile downsteam from New Richmond (in the Markland Pool. The lock wall is still intact on this one. It would be about 10 miles downstream from Meldahl.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Its close to Maysville by the power plant. I will tell you its a much better fisherman attractor than fish attractor. Or it could be overfished. This one is in addition to what has already been mentioned


----------



## garypen (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks folks. I think I've found it.


----------

